
Show HN: Renderproxy – Dynamic rendering for your React app - fragosti
https://renderproxy.com/
======
nkozyra
Marketing makes this tough to discern the value of a service like this over
the many existing solutions. I'm assuming this is just a cached version of the
rendered output of chromium or whatever.

It also operates on the notion that client side apps cannot be spidered, which
in a post puppeteer world seems disingenuous. Google certainly doesn't care
and they're the most important bot.

Finally, search engines get cranky if you serve them something other than what
you serve others. That would worry me.

~~~
fragosti
Client side apps still have a hard time being crawled by bots. You're right
that the situation is getting better, but from my research it seems it's hard
to crack completely without a pre-rendering solution.

And yea, search engines don't like cloaking, but google themselves say that
dynamic rendering is OK and not considered cloaking.

Appreciate the feedback!

